# Please allow me to introduce...



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Trillian!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Trillian, pleased to meet you!  You've got the quest skin, that's one I'm lusting after.  I have the same Oberon!!!

Betsy


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

Betsy the Quilter said:


> Trillian, pleased to meet you! You've got the quest skin, that's one I'm lusting after. I have the same Oberon!!!
> 
> Betsy


You won't be disappointed! They really do go well together. The photos don't do either the skin or the cover justice really....


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

Absolutely beautiful. The skin and case match so well.


----------



## MineKinder (Jan 5, 2009)

That is a gorgeous combination!


----------



## drenee (Nov 11, 2008)

Very pretty.


----------



## KindleKay (aka #1652) (Jan 20, 2009)

Trillian and Sookie have almost the same birthday and they have the same Oberon....Sookie has the Monet: Garden at Givency skin, though.  Congrats to you and Trillan!!!


----------



## KindleMom (Dec 11, 2008)

Gorgeous!  Thank you for sharing Trillian with us.


----------



## ricky (Dec 24, 2008)

Pleased to meet you, Trillian!


----------



## Angela (Nov 2, 2008)

Very nice!


----------



## robin.goodfellow (Nov 17, 2008)

That is a most excellent skin!  I haven't seen one like it.  Custom desigh?


----------



## nelamvr6 (Jan 29, 2009)

robin.goodfellow said:


> That is a most excellent skin! I haven't seen one like it. Custom desigh?


No, that's DecalGirl's "Quest" skin.


----------

